# Emailing a Microsoft Works word processor file in PDF?



## fireweed farm

Is there a way to email Microsoft works word processor files as PDF's?
I thought they already were PDF (not a computer person here).

Wasn't sure how to figure this out. Big thanks if you can help.


----------



## Nevada

You could use a pdf printer, where you can convert any document to a pdf file by sending it to print and selecting the pdf printer as the printing device. Here is a free one.

http://www.cutepdf.com/products/cutepdf/writer.asp


----------



## mnn2501

fireweed farm said:


> Is there a way to email Microsoft works word processor files as PDF's?
> I thought they already were PDF (not a computer person here).
> 
> Wasn't sure how to figure this out. Big thanks if you can help.


They are a doc or a docx file, you would need a conversion program. Curious, why not just mail itin its regular format. A .pdf is basically just a picture of the document and takes up way much more space and is not editable (without a special program)


----------



## fireweed farm

The receiver has been unable to open the files, and asked for PDF's.
Thanks for the ideas. I will look into conversion, and if that's beyond me will hire a fax.


----------



## chefed

A great program that is open source "free" is Open Office find it here http://www.openoffice.org
It will do everything that MS Office will do plus it will convert files to PDF.


----------



## J2E1

If you have office 2007 there is a plug-in for it that you can save your files as PDFs.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...3c-6d89-4f15-991b-63b07ba5f2e5&displaylang=en


----------



## texican

fireweed farm said:


> Is there a way to email Microsoft works word processor files as PDF's?
> I thought they already were PDF (not a computer person here).
> 
> Wasn't sure how to figure this out. Big thanks if you can help.


I do all my work in simple MS Works, it's faster for me to deal with. Some of my clients need the doc to be in different formats. I simply open my document, and SAVE AS *whatever format* they need... usually Word 97-2003 or Word 2007.


----------



## Gary in ohio

Try http://www.pdfforge.org/pdfcreator 
This is a printer emulator that lets you print any output to a PDF file.


----------



## chefed

I use OpenOffice to convert to PDF, it is free open source program an does all MS Office can. You can google to get website for download.


----------



## Nevada

chefed said:


> I use OpenOffice to convert to PDF, it is free open source program an does all MS Office can. You can google to get website for download.


OpenOffice can't open .wps files directly. However, Works will allow you to save a document as a .rtf file, which OpenOffice can open. The .rtf file can then be saved as a pdf with OpenOffice.


----------



## Kari

As Gary posted, just download PDFCreator. It is universal, meaning it will work with *any Windows* program that you can print from. To make the .pdf file, just click on the printer icon or from the menu in the program like you would if you had a physical printer attached to your pc.

It really does not get any easier then this and saves a lot of work...


BTW, Openoffice, now AKA LibreOffice will open .wps files.


----------



## mekasmom

Nevada said:


> OpenOffice can't open .wps files directly. However, Works will allow you to save a document as a .rtf file, which OpenOffice can open. The .rtf file can then be saved as a pdf with OpenOffice.


Mine does. I love Open Office. 
As far as the OP question, I would just save the file as a .pdf then attach it to an email to send. I don't know if Works can do that? but the new Word can as can Open Office.


----------



## Nevada

mekasmom said:


> Mine does. I love Open Office.


OpenOffice can handle Microsoft Office (Word) documents, but not Microsoft Works documents. Here's the OpenOffice wiki answer to that question.

http://wiki.services.openoffice.org...n_Microsoft_Works_wordprocessor_files_(.wps)?


----------



## TacticalTrout

Kari said:


> BTW, Openoffice, now AKA LibreOffice will open .wps files.


Off topic and probably splitting hairs, but I think OpenOffice will continue to be OpenOffice under Oracle where LibreOffice, a fork of OO, is back to it's more open source roots with many of the developers leaving Oracle to continue the project...at least that is how I have read into it.

I've used OpenOffice now for years which works great for me especially considering that I run Linux on all of my machines including all of my work machines. I rely on running a .pdf of a file in order to send it to my customers who should be able to open it regardless of what operating system or office suite they are running. In the business world I have found it often preferable to send a document that cannot be easily changed.


----------



## Kari

d1337 said:


> Off topic and probably splitting hairs, but I think OpenOffice will continue to be OpenOffice under Oracle where LibreOffice, a fork of OO, is back to it's more open source roots with many of the developers leaving Oracle to continue the project...at least that is how I have read into it.


I agree on the OT and splitting hairs. I used the incorrect phrase in my post. OO and Libreoffice are 2 separate entities/projects/communities. I was involved with OO Dev for a few years before the politics took over. It will be interesting to see where LibreOffice goes. I may get involved depending on how things go with the project and if I have time...which I seem to have big lack of right now.


Anyway, back on topic...


----------



## TacticalTrout

Kari said:


> I was involved with OO Dev for a few years before the politics took over. It will be interesting to see where LibreOffice goes. I may get involved depending on how things go with the project and if I have time...which I seem to have big lack of right now.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic...


Still OT, but just wanted to say thanks for your contributions to the project....often a thankless job in the open source world. I was concerned when Oracle bought Sun that things would change. While I ran vanilla Debian when I first got in to Linux I have been an Ubuntu user for about 4 years now...if LibreOffice becomes the Office Suite of choice for them I am sure that I'll migrate although I imagine it will be nearly seamless.


----------

